# Nice, solid, stable ROM?



## tfrank10 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi guys, my brother has finally agreed to let me root his phone this weekend. He's not the type that will be tweaking or flashing much...he pretty much wants me to get him a good, stable ROM and then he'll be happy. 
I have a Thunderbolt so I'm not too familiar with what ROMs he should look into for his Samsung. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Edit: I should probably mention that he has the T-mobile S II.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mordenk (Dec 24, 2011)

I myself would stick with Slickmod v3.1 over at xda or Revenge of Macnut R1. Again this is my own opinion and these are the smoothest roms I have used...and I have flashed every rom released so far..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## tfrank10 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

